# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Aιφνίδιοι θάνατοι θηλυκών εντός της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου

## jk21

Φέτος εντελώς αναπάντεχα έχασα δυο θηλυκά καναρίνια και μπόρεσα να κρατησω στη ζωη μια θηλυκια καρδερινα , που αρρωστησανε ξαφνικα τις ημερες που κανανε αυγα .Οχι απο αυγο σφηνωμενο στην αμαρα . Χωρις να ειναι δυστοκια η βασικη αιτια . Το ιδιο συνεβη σε παρα πολλους εντος και εκτος φορουμ (οι εντος ετσι κι αλλιως ειμαστε λιγοι ...  ) γνωστους και αγνωστους . Περιπτωσεις για τις οποιες εμαθα απο τους εκτροφεις μεσω πμ στο fb  ή εμμεσα απο γνωστους τους ή ειδα να παρουσιαζονται αρκετες καθε βδομαδα στις ομαδες για καναρινια και ιθαγενη  . Σιγουρα συζητησεις γινοτανε και εκει , δεν θελω ομως να μπω σε διαδικασια σχολιασμου του αν οτι γραφτηκε ηταν ικανο να δωσει τελικα καποια πληροφορια . 

Αν θελουμε να συγκεντρωθουν πληροφοριες και ισως κατι να βγει , περιμενω εδω να παρουσιασει ο καθενας το προβλημα του και να πουμε αληθειες . Ειτε ειναι μελη της παρεας ειτε απλοι επισκεπτες . Με παραθεση λεπτομερειων της διατροφης (μεχρι και μαρκα σπορων και αυγοτροφης αλλα και οτι αλλο εδινε ο καθενας ειδικα μια εβδομαδα πριν συμβει οτι συνεβη και κυριως αν εισηγαγε καποια νεα παρτιδα )  , με διευκρινιση αν υπηρχαν αλλα θηλυκα στην εκτροφη και αν δεν υπηρξε σε κεινα προβλημα αν ειχαν ακριβως την ιδια διατροφη  , με τα συμπληρωματα που εδινε ο καθενας φετος και ειδικα αυτο του ασβεστιου ή οτι αλλο εδωσε μεσα σε αυτη την περιοδο  . Επισης αν χορηγηθηκανε φαρμακα , να αναφερθει ποια , για ποσες ημερες και αν μπορεσανε να εχουν αποτελεσμα ή οχι 

Αν δεν ειναι καποιος ιος που εμφανιζεται ετσι κι αλλιως μεσω του αερα , μπορει κατι στη διατροφη να μεταφερει το προβλημα 


Δεν θα ηθελα (στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα τουλαχιστον , εκτος αν ανοιχτει κατι αντιστοιχο απ καποιον αλλον ) να παραθετουμε απλα θεωριες για το προβλημα , συζητωντας για τα προβληματα των αλλων που φυσικα σε μας δεν υπηρξαν  ...   Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι κατι θα βγαλουμε απο αυτο αλλα αν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα , ειναι μονο παραθετοντας στοιχεια πραγματικων περιπτωσεων (εστω γνωστων μας )  ή ακομα περισσοτερο σημαντικο , αν κατι τετοιο ψαχτηκε με εξετασεις και νεκροψιες και εχουμε και απ εκει καποιες εγκριτες πληροφοριες  σε αυτη την περιπτωση . Καλυτερα το θεμα να μεινει αναπαντητο , παρα να γινει ακομα ενα θεμα << θεωριων >> 


Οσοι συμμετεχετε σε ομαδες του fb , επειδη εγω εχω σταματησει πια να κοινοποιω θεματα της παρεας , αν θελετε μπορειτε να το κοινοποιησετε , μην τυχον καποιοι το βρουν χρησιμο και δωσουν και κεινοι πληροφοριες

----------


## Flifliki

Ίσως όμως κ από θεωρίες να βγει κάτι, κάποιος μπορεί να πει κάτι που οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν σκεφτεί.  Κρίμα είναι τα πουλάκια.. Κ συγνώμη για την παρένθεση, λέω ίσως κάτι βοηθήσει.

----------


## Titribit

Αυτο το σεναριο με τις αυγοτροφες και τα σπορια εχει πολυφορεθει....χαθηκανε πουλια με σπιτικες αυγοτροφες και μεμονωμενους σπορους και πουλια με ετοιμα μειγματα και αυγοτροφες

Εγω ειδα με τα ματια μου οτι υπηρξαν καποιοι που χασανε πουλια που ηταν μεσα σε "εκτροφεια-σταβλους" με την κουτσουλια βουναλακι απο την σχαρα ως την ταιστρα και αλλους που ειχαν εκτροφεια στην πενα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εγώ φέτος δεν έχασα πουλί όμως έχασα νεοσσό . Τελικά αυτό για μένα είναι το αποτέλεσμα των καιρικών συνθηκών . Τα πουλιά δεν νοιώθουν καλά για την εποχή , στρεσάρονται , στην συνέχεια δεν σηκώνονται - δεν διατρέφονται καλά και αρχίζουν ... τα προβλήματα .

----------


## Μάρθα

Πριν λίγες μέρες έχασα κι εγώ ένα θηλυκό μου. Βέβαια,  το δικό μου είχε πρόβλημα,μάλλον  στο συκώτι, είχα ανοίξει και θέμα εδώ γύρω στα Χριστούγεννα, όπου με τη βοήθεια του κυρίου Δημήτρη, της είχα χορηγήσει αντιβίωση για αρκετές μέρες, έδειχνε αν όχι καλύτερα,τουλάχιστον στάσιμη η κατάσταση. Έκτοτε, δεν είχε ιδιαίτερο θέμα, ήταν δραστήρια,έτρωγε τα πάντα. Πριν μια βδομάδα περίπου, μέσα σε μια μέρα σχεδόν, έφυγε, χωρίς να χει δώσει δείγματα τις προηγούμενες ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Εγώ έπαιρνα από pet shop  την τροφή με αυτά τα μπισκοτάκια μέσα και αυτήν την έτοιμη (κίτρινη) βιταμίνη.Μετά όμως   τους σταμάτησα αυτή την διατροφή και πλέον παίρνω σκέτους σπόρους.

----------


## Titribit

> Πριν λίγες μέρες έχασα κι εγώ ένα θηλυκό μου. Βέβαια,  το δικό μου είχε πρόβλημα,μάλλον  στο συκώτι, είχα ανοίξει και θέμα εδώ γύρω στα Χριστούγεννα, όπου με τη βοήθεια του κυρίου Δημήτρη, της είχα χορηγήσει αντιβίωση για αρκετές μέρες, έδειχνε αν όχι καλύτερα,τουλάχιστον στάσιμη η κατάσταση. Έκτοτε, δεν είχε ιδιαίτερο θέμα, ήταν δραστήρια,έτρωγε τα πάντα. Πριν μια βδομάδα περίπου, μέσα σε μια μέρα σχεδόν, έφυγε, χωρίς να χει δώσει δείγματα τις προηγούμενες ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Εγώ έπαιρνα από pet shop  την τροφή με αυτά τα μπισκοτάκια μέσα και αυτήν την έτοιμη (κίτρινη) βιταμίνη.Μετά όμως   τους σταμάτησα αυτή την διατροφή και πλέον παίρνω σκέτους σπόρους.


Οι μενονωμενοι σποροι δεν προκυπτει απο πουθενα οτι ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας,ενα επωνυμο μειγμα ειναι αρκετο απο αποψη ποιοτητας.
Το ιδιο ισχυει και σε οτι αναφορα τις αυγοτροφες (η κιτρινη "βιταμινη" δεν συγκαταλεγεται σε αυτες )
Δεν ειναι ολες οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ιδιες και κακως τις παιρνει η μπαλα ολες,υπαρχουν ποιοτικες αυγοτροφες που εμπεριεχουν και πραγματικο αυγο οπως οι Cede.

Μονο σποροι δεν μπορουν να σου δωσουν πληρες διατροφικη επαρκεια για το πουλακι σου.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Προκύπτει από εδώ

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΩΝ 4 Ιουλίου 2018 στις 1:43 μ.μ.
μείγμα μεμονωμένων σπόρων δικής μου επιλογής 
ΣΠΟΡΟΙ:
Salmonella spp: Απουσία στα 25gr
Staphylococcus aureus (Πηκτάση +): 0/gr
Coliforms: ≤ 100/gr
Ολική Μικροβιακή Χλωρίδα (Ο.Μ.Χ): ≤ 100.000/gr
Αποδεκτά Όρια


Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για συσκευασμενους σπόρους ; 


Τις ποιοτικές αυγοτροφες θα έλεγα να τις κρίνουμε όταν μάθουμε κάποτε τι περιέχουν ακριβώς.

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη όπως τα έχουμε ξανά πει φέτος χάνετε ένα πουλί μετά το άλλο.

Έχω χάσει φέτος 3 καναρίνια 2 θηλυκά και ένα αρσενικό.
Και 3ηςκαρδερινες 2 θηλυκά ένα αρσενικό.

Από τα 6 σύνολο τα 5 ψωφισανε ξαφνικά.

4 συνολικά  θυληκα που όλα ετοιμάζανε να γεννήσουν η είχαν γεννήσει μερικά αυγά και ψωφουσαν στα αλλά αυγά..

1 αρσενικό καναρίνι ξαφνικά και αυτό από την μια μέρα στην άλλη.

Και 1 καρδερινα αρσενικός που έδειξε σημάδια ότι είναι άρρωστη το παλέψαμε για 1 βδομάδα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε.

Τα 4 θηλυκά είχαν από ασβέστιο τα πάντα σουπιοκοκκαλο,τσόφλι αυγού στην αυγό τροφή,ασβέστιο στο νερό κατά την προετοιμασία.

Όλα προτού να ψωφισουν τα έβλεπα ζωρισμενα αλλά κανένα δεν είχε αυγό κολλημένο μέσα τους.γεννουσαν και μετά ψωφουσαν..

Είναι η πρώτη χρόνια που χάνω τόσα πουλιά στην αναπαραγωγή και η πρώτη χρόνια που έστω και ένα μικρό να επερνα θα ήταν ευχαρίστηση..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οπως εγραψα στο αρχικο ποστ , εχασα και εγω πουλακια και ειμαι σε αναζητηση αιτιων , χωρις να αποκλειω τιποτα  ειτε αυτο ανηκει στις επιλογες μου ειτε οχι . Αν και το ιστορικο των δικων μου ειναι γνωστο απο τα αναλυτικα παρουσιαζομενα θεματα για την φετεινη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης μου σε καναρινια και καρδερινες , οταν θα υπαρξει ικανος συγκρισιμος αριθμος περιπτωσεων στο παρον θεμα , θα παρουσιαστει και εδω .


Κωστα σε σχεση με περυσι , αλλαξες κατι σε διατροφικα συμπληρωματα και κυριως σε ασβεστιο ή πολυβιταμινη για την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης;  Μιγμα σπορων ; Αν δεν αλλαξες μαρκα , μηπως οι απωλειες ξεκινησανε μετα απο αλλαγη παρτιδας πολυ συντομα (σε μια - μιαμισυ εβδομαδα )   ; Αντιστοιχα ολα οσα ανεφερα οσο αφορα την αυγοτροφη , ειτε ετοιμη ειτε φτιαχτη , ειτε ετοιμη ομως επεξεργασμενη με καποιο τροπο απο εσενα; Οι θανατοι των αρσενικων συμπεσανε με καποιον θηλυκιας με μικρη διαφορα ημερων ή ηταν ανεξαρτητοι ; οταν ειχες απωλειες κυριως στα θηλυκα , υπηρχε κατι που ειχες δωσει το τελευταιο 5ημερο που δεν ειχες δωσε σε αλλα πουλια ; Αν ανοιξες θηλυκα πεθαμενα  , βρηκες λιωμενο αυγο χωρις τσοφλι εσωτερικα ; πρησμενα εντερα; 

Δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερθεις σε πρωτη φαση (και στην πορεια αν το επιθυμεις ) σε συγεκριμενα σκευασματα . Αν επισης επεξεργαζοσουν την αυγοτροφη σου (αν ηταν ετοιμη ) τι προσθηκες και επεξεργασια εκανες; 

Μπορεις να κανεις ενα τεστ φυτρικοτητας στο μιγμα ή σε σπορους που ισως προσθετες στην αυγοτροφη , προχωρωντας επι 4ημερο ανεξαρτητα αν φυτρωνουν ή οχι  ;

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη αλλαγές στην τροφή από περισυ δεν έκανα καμία τάιζα Carduelidi πρόσθετο παραπάνω κανναβούρι και ταΐζω ακόμα η διαφορά είναι τώρα παίρνω τσουβάλια 15kg.

Πολυβιταμίνες,ασβέστιο,Ε,E+ σελήνιο άλλαξα ναι.
Έδινα Omni-vit,Calcu-lux,ferti-vit,ivasept και φέτος τα άλλαξα όλα σε προϊόντα της Ladmark.

Όσο αφορά την αυγό τροφή έτοιμη έχω να πάρω εδώ και χρόνια.Συνεχειζω την Nesting από εδώ μέσα  κατά την προετοιμασία αλλά και κατά το τάισμα απλός πρόσθετο και αλλά πράγματα μέσα όπως τσόφλι αυγού,αρακά,γύρη άμα το θυμηθώ καμία φορά σπιρούλινα και αλλά.

Πρασινάδες κανονικά σε όλα τα πουλιά τις ίδιες μέρες όπως και αυγό τροφή της ίδιες μέρες και σκουλίκια τις ίδιες μέρες.
Σκουλίκια δεν άλλαξα από Pinkies σε Buffalo όπως θα ηθελα φέτος αλλά είχα παρά πολλά και συνέχειας με αυτά..

Η θανατη τώρα ερχόταν σταδιακά  και όλα τα θυληκα ήταν σε ζευγάρια(τα αρσενικά είναι μια χαρά μεχρει σήμερα)αρχικά έχασα ένα από τα καλύτερα πουλιά θηλυκό που 3ης χρονιές δεν έπαιρνα ασπορο αυγό και φέτος πρώτη γεννά ασπορα στην 2η έκανε 2 αυγά και στο 3ο ενώ το γέννησε ψωφισε την ίδια καταλήξει είχαν όλα τα θυληκα γεννούσαν και ψωφουσαν χωρίς να μου δείξουν σημάδια δυστοκίας(να κάθονται κάτω με τις ώρες,να φουσκώνουν υπερβολικά) όλα τα πουλιά που τα έβλεπα από κάτω έβλεπα ένα άσπρο πράγμα κάτω στην αμαρα σαν υγρό,ψυλαφουσα με το χέρι αλλά δεν έπιανα κάτι Π.χ για αυγό μέσα τους..

Τώρα τα αρσενικά 1 καρδερινα και ένα καναρίνι φετινά πουλιά του 17 η καρδερινα Κοκκιδια,μέγκαβακτυρια δύστυχος λόγο δουλειάς δεν έκανα σωστά την θεραπεία και έφυγε.το καναρίνι ξαφνικά πριν 2 μέρες ούτε κοιμόταν ούτε έδειχνε κάτι το βρήκα νεκρό.

Τώρα αυτό με τους σπόρους δεν το έχω κάνει καμία φορά όχι ότι εμπιστεύομαι την manitoba έχει χαλάσει πάρα πολύ.
Προχθές είδα φωτογραφία από γνωστό σε Carduelidi 2,5kg ένα ποντίκακι μέσα κατά το άνοιγμα της τροφής..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κωστα  για την αλλαγη συμπληρωματων , ισως την σχολιασουμε αργοτερα , αν συμπεσουν αρκετες περιπτωσεις σε κατι κοινο και φυσικα αν υπαρξουν παρουσιαζομενες εδω αρκετες περιπτωσεις 

Η περιπτωση να τρωνε ολα τα πουλια τα ιδια και να συμβαινει κυριως μονο στα θηλυκα και κυριως στις γεννες , ναι μεν δειχνει οτι αυτα ισως εχουν πιο εξασθενημενο ανοσοποιητικο λογω του στρες και μπορει πιο ευκολα να επηρεαστουν απο ασθενεια αλλα μαλλον αποκλειουν ειδος μικροβιου που σκοτωνει μαζικα πχ σαλμονελλωση  . Ειμαι σε αναζητηση ασθενειων που επηρεαζουν τα πουλια στις γεννες και στη γονιμοτητα .Ενα τετοιο ειναι το μυκοπλασμα που μειωνει τη γονιμοτητα και τον αριθμο των αυγων αλλα σε ενεργη μορφη εχει και αλλα συμπτωματα και δεν δειχνει η περιγραφη των περιπτωσεων να ταιριαζει με κατι τετοιο 


Δεν σου κρυβω οτι απο την εκθεση στο μυαλο μου διαφορων περιπτωσεων , τεινω ειτε προς ασθενεια που μεταδιδεται με τον αερα αλλα σε πιο εξασθενημενα ηδη πουλια , ειτε προς κατι που υπαρχει στα μιγματα σπορων και για αυτο σου ζητησα να δεις φυτρικοτητα και κυριως τι μπορει να δουμε στην πορεια δημιουργιας της . Δεν αναφερομαι μονο στη δικια σου μαρκα (ασχετα του περιστατικου που ανεφερες οτι εμαθες ) αλλα σε πιθανο προβλημα ευρυτερα των σπορων .Ειτε αφορα συσκευασμενους (γιατι τα δυνητικως αναεροβια μικροβια δεν τα εξαφανιζει η συσκευασια αν υπαρχουν ηδη απο κακες συνθηκες στα σιλο , ουτε τα αεροβια αν δεν υπαρχει απολυτη συσκευασια κενου , ουτε τυχον μυκοτοξινες απο ασπεργιλλο ακομα και αν αυτος σκοτωθηκε με ακτινοβοληση καποιων μολυσμενων σπορων )  ειτε χυμα  που εκει τα πραγματα εξαρτιωνται και απ τον πωλητη , ειτε μιγματα ετοιμα ειτε μεμονωμενους σπορους  (ολα απο ενα τσουβαλι βγαινουν ...  το θεμα ειναι οι συνθηκες πριν μπουν σε αυτο και οι μετα )  . Οποιοι γνωριζουν τα δεδομενα του τροπου που λειτουργει το χρηματιστηριο της αγορας σπορων , ξερει οτι δεν υπαρχουν στην αγορα παντα ολοφρεσκοι σε τιμη να συμφερει τις εταιριες να τους αγοραζουν απο τους παραγωγους και σιγουρα σε χωρες που δεν πληρωνουν καλα (λογω πχ λιτοτητας και αλλων προτεραιοτητων των πελατων και οχι η ποιοτητα στα πουλια τους .... )  δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να πουλιουνται οι πιο φρεσκες παρτιδες .Ολα αυτα ομως ειναι θεωριες  .... κανε ενα τεστ φυτρικοτητας  :Happy: 


* εχει κοπει βλεπω αυτη τη στιγμη το μηνυμα σου απο το γνωστο bug  ... καποια κολλητα σημεια στιξης ή παρενθεσεις αλλα θα το δουν και θα το φτιαξουν τα παιδια της ομαδας

----------


## jk21

Ξεχασα να σου γραψω για το λευκο που ειδες χαμηλα εσωτερικα στην αμαρα . Ειναι το λευκο στερεο τμημα της κουτσουλιας (ουρικο οξυ ) που ειναι διακριτο συχνα σε πουλια οταν πεθαινουν , γιατι και παραγεται σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα σε ασθενειες και δεν εμπεριεχει και σκουρο τμημα , οταν το πουλι δεν τρεφεται και η κουτσουλια δεν εχει αποβλητα απο την τροφη πιο σκουρα ωστε να αναμιχθουν μαζι του στην εξοδο 

Επισης να αναφερω οτι σε ολους τους αιφνιδιους θανατους που εχω υποψη μου (θηλυκων ) οπου οι εκτροφεις αναφερανε σχετικα και προλαβανε να παρατηρησουν ,  ειναι οτι τα πουλια παρουσιαζανε αρνηση ληψης τροφης και οσα σωθηκανε , εκτος απο φαρμακα ενισχυοτανε με δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες ή και αραιωμενη κρεμα που λαμβανανε λιγο λιγο

----------


## kostas salonika

Σίγουρο ήταν ότι έπρεπε ένα θηλυκό μετά τα τόσα κρούσματα να στείλω για νεκροψία ένα πουλί η έστω να ανοίξω κάποιο και να το δούμε μαζί...
Κάτι θα μπορούσαμε να καταλάβουμε..

Τώρα όσο αφορά το λευκό αυτό υγρό καταλαβαίνω ότι για να το έχει πρέπει να αρρώστησει;;
Άρα δεν φταίει κάτι από τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το λευκο υγρο ειναι ενα μερος απ την κουτσουλια των πουλιων , το λεγομενο urates (ουρικο οξυ ) και παραγεται παντα σε μια φυσιολογικη κουτσουλια .Σε αρρωστα συχνα εμφανιζεται σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα ή δειχνει περισσοτερο  , γιατι συχνα λογω οτι δεν τρωνε , λειπει το κεντρικο στερεο τμημα (feces )




Μπορει ενα απ ολα αυτα που αναφερω ή ακομα και κατι που δεν εχω σκεφτει να φταιει .Δεν υπαρχει ετοιμη απαντηση .Για αυτο ανοιξα το θεμα . Οταν δεν υπαρχουν μαζικες απαντησεις γιατρων σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις εκτροφεων , για να δουμε αν ειναι κατι κοινο ή τουλαχιστον αρκετες κοινες περιπτωσεις που εχουν οδηγησει σε αυτους τους θανατους , μονο μαζικες συμμετοχες και ειλικρινεις συμμετοχες στην παρουσα συζητηση ισως και οχι σιγουρα , να εδινε καποια απαντηση 

* πριν λιγο εμαθα για ακομα μια μαζικη απωλεια θηλυκων σε οργανωμενο εκτροφεα και αξιολογο  !!  Πολλα θηλυκα και καποια αρσενικα

----------


## kostas salonika

Μάλιστα..πως σκέφτεσαι να προχωρήσεις όσο αφορά αυτό θέμα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οσο δεν εχω καποιο λογο να επειγομαι (δεν ειχα αλλες απωλειες συνεχομενες ) και οσο δεν εχω σαφη αποψη για το τι συμβαινει , δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω κατι αμεσα .Εχω αλλαξει απο τοτε (αν και ηταν στο προγραμμα να παω σε νεα παρτιδα σπορων )  μιγμα και παιρνω ενα νεο του blattner που ηρθε για καναρινια και αυτο εχω σαν βαση με προσθηκη αλλων σπορων (οι περισσοτεροι απο την ιδια πηγη ) για να φτιαχνω και το καρδερινισιο .

----------


## MacGyver

Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι αιφνίδιοι θάνατοι των θηλυκών να προέρχονται από σεξουαλικά μεταδιδομενο νόσημα? Επειδή η εποχή των θανάτων συνδέονται με αναπαραγωγή μήπως το βακτήριο, ιός κλπ δεν έχει σχέση με την τροφή, καιρικές συνθήκες και γενικότερα την εκτροφή

----------


## MacGyver

Να συμπληρώσω,εργαστηριακες εξετάσεις για χλαμύδια, είτε αιματολογικες, είτε περιττωματων διαβάζω ότι γίνονται εύκολα και προσιτά σε εργαστήριο στη Γερμανία

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δημήτρη αλλαγές στην τροφή από περισυ δεν έκανα καμία τάιζα Carduelidi πρόσθετο παραπάνω κανναβούρι και ταΐζω ακόμα η διαφορά είναι τώρα παίρνω τσουβάλια 15kg.
> 
> Πολυβιταμίνες,ασβέστιο,Ε,E+ σελήνιο άλλαξα ναι.
> Έδινα Omni-vit,Calcu-lux,ferti-vit,ivasept και φέτος τα άλλαξα όλα σε προϊόντα της Ladmark.
> 
> Όσο αφορά την αυγό τροφή έτοιμη έχω να πάρω εδώ και χρόνια.Συνεχειζω την Nesting από εδώ μέσα  κατά την προετοιμασία αλλά και κατά το τάισμα απλός πρόσθετο και αλλά πράγματα μέσα όπως τσόφλι αυγού,αρακά,γύρη άμα το θυμηθώ καμία φορά σπιρούλινα και αλλά.
> 
> Πρασινάδες κανονικά σε όλα τα πουλιά τις ίδιες μέρες όπως και αυγό τροφή της ίδιες μέρες και σκουλίκια τις ίδιες μέρες.
> Σκουλίκια δεν άλλαξα από Pinkies σε Buffalo όπως θα ηθελα φέτος αλλά είχα παρά πολλά και συνέχειας με αυτά..
> ...



E+ σελήνιο
σπιρούλινα
σκουλίκια
Αυγό φυσικό 
μείγμα με κεχρί Καναδά 

Όλα αυτά ενισχύουν την πρόσληψη σε ιώδιο 

Μήπως υπερβολή στο ιώδιο ; (δεν γνωρίζω και τι περιέχουν οι πολυβιταμινες που αναφέρεις)

Τα συμπτώματα όπως τα αναφέρεις _εκεί οδηγούν την δική μου σκέψη.

Και αν μη τι άλλο αιφνίδιος θάνατος δεν είναι ...έχει εικόνα συμπτώματα...

----------


## jk21

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι αιφνίδιοι θάνατοι των θηλυκών να προέρχονται από σεξουαλικά μεταδιδομενο νόσημα? Επειδή η εποχή των θανάτων συνδέονται με αναπαραγωγή μήπως το βακτήριο, ιός κλπ δεν έχει σχέση με την τροφή, καιρικές συνθήκες και γενικότερα την εκτροφή


Δεν γνωριζω καποιο καθαρα σεξουαλικα μεταδιδομενο νοσημα στα πουλια , ξερω οτι το μυκοπλασμα επηρεαζει το γεννητικο τους συστημα παντως και στα θηλυκα μειωνει τον αριθμο των αυγων  . Αλλα και να μεταδιδεται ας πουμε απο τα αρσενικα και αυτα καπου το κολλησανε με καποιον τροπο ... Υπαρχουν βεβαια αρκετα μικροβια που μεταδιδονται απλα και μονο με τον αερα .Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις , αν ηταν μια τετοια επιδημια , θα ηταν παρατηρισιμο οτι πιο συχνα θα εμφανιζοτανε σε κλειστα εκτροφεια ή κακω αεριζομενα ανοιχτα

----------


## kostas salonika

Και συνεχίσουμε με τους θανάτους κανονικά 4 πουλιά μέσα σε μια βδομάδα παλιά πουλιά...3 καρδερινες και 1 καναρίνι 

Τα συμπτώματα τίποτα...μπαμ και κάτω ..

Ένα πρόλαβα και το είδα από κάτω πεντακάθαρη κοιλιά χωρίς κανένα ίχνος προσμένουν εντέρου η μαύρου η κάποιο ιδος διογκώσεις στην κοιλιά ...

Ξεκίνησα με 5 ζευγάρια καρδερινες και έχω μείνει με 2 έχασα από Ιούνιο 6 πουλιά ...

Καλά είναι 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Κωστα  ... Πουλακια θηλυκα ή και απο τα δυο φυλλα ; εκανες καποια αλλαγη τον τελευταιο καιρο ; στο ιδιο κλουβι ; οσα δεν εχουν παθει τιποτα τρωνε ακριβως τα ιδια ή δεν φαγανε κατι αυτες τις ημερες; ειναι ολα τους στον ιδιο χωρο ;

----------


## kostas salonika

Αυτές της μέρες 2 αρσενικά 2 θυληκα..

Το 1 αρσενικό μπορεί και να πιάστηκε στο νήμα κάτω στο πατώ του κλουβιού αν και δεν είναι σίγουρος..

Τα αλλά ξαφνικά από την μια μέρα στην άλλη..

Όλα τα πουλιά είναι στον ίδιο χώρο αεριζόμενο όλη μέρα χωρίς υγρασίες..

Διατροφή ίδια σε όλα το μόνο που με προβληματίζει και σκέφτομαι είναι βλέπω στην τροφή να πιάνει σαν χνούδι δηλαδή να είναι σε σημείο σπόρια κολλημένα αναμεταξυτους ...

Τι να πω δεν ξέρω ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα, λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου. Μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτογραφία από τα σπόρια που λες παραπάνω? Βλέπω και εγώ τελευταία "κολλημένα" σποράκια μερικές φορές, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι μαζί με υπολείμματα αυγοτροφής και απλά τα αφαιρώ.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κώστα, λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου. Μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτογραφία από τα σπόρια που λες παραπάνω? Βλέπω και εγώ τελευταία "κολλημένα" σποράκια μερικές φορές, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι μαζί με υπολείμματα αυγοτροφής και απλά τα αφαιρώ.


Μήπως τα σπορακια που λέτε ότι είναι κολλημένα είναι αυγά από πεταλούδα έντομο? εκεί πάει το μυαλό μου αν κατάλαβα ,ειναι και ο καιρός τους!αν είναι αυτό πάντως εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν "εφυγαν" από αυτο.

----------


## Flifliki

Η μούχλα μήπως..;

----------


## jk21

Εννοεις χνουδακι σαν αυτο , εστω και ελαχιστο και οχι τοσο πολυ και κυριως σε σπορους που εχουν πεσει κατω σε υγρασια 




ή 

εννοεις σαν ιστο αραχνης που ενωνει στεγνα σπορια ;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Διάβαζα προχθές για τη λεγόμενη Turkey X Disease. Ήταν μια επιδημία τη δεκαετία του 60 στην Αγγλία που σκότωσε 100.000 γαλοπούλες. Κανείς δεν ήξερε από τι πέθαιναν μέχρις ώτου απομονώθηκε σε κάποια τροφή, μια μορφή μυκοτοξίνης (κυκλοπιαζονικό οξύ) που παραγόταν από ένα είδος μύκητα (Aspergillus Flavus) και η οποία ήταν τελικά η αιτία των θανάτων. Δε λέω ότι σχετίζεται με τους τωρινούς θανάτους, αλλά διαβάζοντας την ιστορία αυτή μου'ρθε στο μυαλό το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Παραθέτω τα λινκ από κάποια επιστημονικά άρθρα επί του θέματος. Αν δεν μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε μπορώ να σας τα στείλω εγώ γιατί έχω πρόσβαση στα databases.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...31942200906137
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...rkey_X_disease
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23604830
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF03191956

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε δεν ξερω αν τελικα αφορα τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση του Κωστα , το θεμα των μυκοτοξινων (αφλατοξινες οταν προερχονται απ τον ασπεργιλλο ) αλλα δεν σου κρυβω οτι ειναι μια απο τις βασικες σκεψεις μου σαν μια απο τις αιτιες των προβληματων . Πολυκαιρισμενοι σποροι , σποροι κακης ποιοτητας και αποθηκευσης μπορουν να εχουν τετοιο φορτιο ειτε ο ασπεργιλλος ειναι εν δυναμει ενεργος ειτε σκοτωμενος απ πιθανη ακτινοβοληση τους στην πορεια , γιατι οι μυκοτοξινες ειναι ουσιες , οχι παθογονοι μικροοργανισμοι να αδρανοποιηθουν .Το ιδιο παραμενουν σαν ουσιες και σε καθε ανακυκλωμενη ουσια που υποθετικα καποια στιγμη ειχε προσβληθει και μετα ψηθηκε , ασχετα αν καθε μυκητας της και καθε μικροβιο με το ψησιμο θανατωθηκε . Αν υπαρχουν τροφες με τετοια υλικα στη διατροφη των πουλιων μας (υπαρχουν ; ας δωσει ο καθενας την απαντηση του ... ) εν δυναμει ολα ειναι πιθανα 


Ειτε ομως σημαδια ασπεργιλλου βρηκε ο Κωστας στην τροφη ειτε απλα ιστου απο εντομα που προσβαλλουν τους σπορους , αν διαβασουμε τον δευτερο συνδεσμο εδω

*Τα έντομα που προσβάλλουν τους σπόρους (Σύνδεσμοι)*θα δουμε οτι τα περισσοτερα για να αναπτυχθουν , χρειαζονται σπορο που δεν θα τον ελεγες φρεσκο ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Σήμερα σε ένα από τα άδεια κλουβιά είδα αυτά εδώ τα έντομα..
Τι είναι ;;υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι από αυτά ;;
Να βγαίνουν το βράδυ;
Παντός σε κλουβιά με πουλιά δεν είδα..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Σε  σπόρους γεννηθήκαν, μάλλον Tenebrioides mauritanicus

----------


## jk21

Μπορει αυτο που λεει ο Μιχαλης μπορει και mealworm  ενηλικο σκαθαρι  ( *Tenebrio molitor  )* ,  που ειναι ξαδερφακι του 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mealworm



το θεμα ειναι σε τι ποσοτητα μπορει να υπαρχουν στην εκτροφη του Κωστα ωστε γεννηθηκαν απο αυγα , μεγαλωσανε σαν σκουληκια και σαν προνυμφες για να γινουν ενηλικα . Μονο με σπορους και χωρις αλευρωδη ουσια τα σκουληκια λιγο χλωμο να μεγαλωσανε  .Μου κανει ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση .Δεν θα μου εκανε αν υπηρχε στο χωρο ετοιμη αυγοτροφη αλλα ο Κωστας δεν δινει απο οτι ξερω ουτε φετος ουτε περυσι εδινε .

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ δεν έχω δώσει καμία φορά στην ζωή τέτοιο σκουλικι ειδικά ζωντανά τα βλέπω και τα σιχαίνομαι..
Ειδικά στο να κάνω εκτροφή..
Πως μπορώ να απαλλαγώ από αυτά ;;
Μπορεί να έχουν φωλιάσει κάπου ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Δες εάν έχεις ξεχάσει παλαιές τροφές, κάνε γενικό καθαρισμό και ψεκασμό  στο χώρο φύλαξης των τροφών.
*Tenebroides mauritanicus είναι* Κοσμοπολίτικο έντομο το οποίου τόσο τα τέλεια έντομα όσο και οι προνύμφες προσβάλλουν σπόρους και 
κυρίως ρύζι, κόκκους σε σπόρους, καπνό υποθηκευμένο, σοκολάτες, αφυδατωμένα λαχανικά, ξηρούς καρπούς, ζυμαρικά.
https://trap.gr/entoma-apothikon/

----------

